# motorhome size wanted



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

Would there be anyone on the forum that would know the size of a Hymer S650 . My mororhome is 6.49 MT and if i change i would to know how much longer the S650 year 2006 is thank you.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DAVID32 said:


> Would there be anyone on the forum that would know the size of a Haymer S650 . My mororhome is 6.49 MT and if i change i would to know how much longer the S650 is thank you


I have assumed you mean Hymer (correct me if I'm wrong) and I've moved your post to the Hymer forum.

This model might vary in length depending on the year.
Which model year are you trying to identify the length for?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> DAVID32 said:
> 
> 
> > Would there be anyone on the forum that would know the size of a Haymer S650 . My mororhome is 6.49 MT and if i change i would to know how much longer the S650 is thank you
> ...


I've Googled and found lengths of 5.9m, 6.2m and 6.69m


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

autostratus said:


> I've Googled and found lengths of 5.9m, 6.2m and 6.69m


Aahh! That would be the telescopic model!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

DAVID32 said:


> Would there be anyone on the forum that would know the size of a Haymer S650 . My mororhome is 6.49 MT and if i change i would to know how much longer the S650 is thank you


Hi

I have the E650, my buddy has an S650 (same model - different chassis), both are the same length - without the "integral" bike rack deployed they're 6.65 metres (with the bike rack deployed 7 metres) in length.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thankyou*

I have now edit the post and put the year in also spelt Hymer right.

Thank you all for your help


----------

